# self injections 911



## purplerain (Jan 23, 2011)

I loaded my syringe to shoot TEST-E as i pulled back on the syringe bubbles came through to the barrel. When I saw that I stopped also a little blood infiltrated the barrel also all that sh1t normal or not and with the blood in the TEST-E is it still usable. I need responses in a hurry cause I don't know how long I can keep it in the syringe before throwing it away.


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes its usable. you might want to put a new pin on though because it probably dulled slightly.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 23, 2011)

Aren't bubbles ok when you aspirate? I thought only blood was a problem


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 23, 2011)

You're fine


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Aren't bubbles ok when you aspirate? I thought only blood was a problem


 


> also a little blood infiltrated the barrel


----------



## purplerain (Jan 23, 2011)

So even though there is blood in it, IT'S OKAY TO STILL USE CORRECT ? Also I've already put another round in the chamber and shot it. How would I store the one with blood in it and is it okay to put the new needle on it and store it. I just wanna be sure before I use it or toss it


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think u make have problems when shooting if there is blood in it.  Its probably coagulated and may clog the needle.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 23, 2011)

As long as it's your blood and only your blood, try to plunge the shot into another clean unused syringe to make sure it all passes through the needle shaft.  As long as it all passes through, use a new needle point and inject.  No worries.  I don't even aspirate.  Never have never will but that's an entirely different topic that I'll leave alone.


----------



## purplerain (Jan 23, 2011)

BigBird said:


> As long as it's your blood and only your blood, try to plunge the shot into another clean unused syringe to make sure it all passes through the needle shaft.  As long as it all passes through, use a new needle point and inject.  No worries.  I don't even aspirate.  Never have never will but that's an entirely different topic that I'll leave alone.



I didn't last time, what made me do it this time my wife said that you are suppose to I believe her cause she is a CNA and she is my wife but no more i'm afraid I wasted my sh1t. Because of the blood and all the other BS NOW


----------



## ROID (Jan 23, 2011)

How long did you let it sit with blood mixed in with your gear ?

I don't think I would inject the gear if it was sitting too long. I'm sure it probably doesnt matter, just not something I would do.


----------



## purplerain (Jan 23, 2011)

You know what since I don't feel sure *MY SELF *I will be PITCHING it.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 23, 2011)

I got blood in a syringe once.

Just took it out.
Placed a new pin on.
Found a new spot and done it again.
Blood and gear inc.


----------



## ROID (Jan 23, 2011)

purplerain said:


> You know what since I don't feel sure *MY SELF *I will be PITCHING it.



It's always been hard for me to throw away gear


----------



## purplerain (Jan 23, 2011)

ROID said:


> It's always been hard for me to throw away gear



Trust me BRAH *THAT SH1T WAS HARD BUT WITH MY WIFE WORRIED AND THEN AMPLIFYING THAT SH1T ON TO ME I JUST SAID PITCH IT. THAT SH1T WAS HARDER THAN CHINESE ARITHMETIC. BESIDES I CAN'T CHECKOUT AND LET SOMEONE ELSE ENJOY THAT GOOOOOOOOOOD PEICE OF AZZZZZ DAMN.*


----------



## Crank (Jan 23, 2011)

u seem to be having a lot of issues bro.... whats ur stats, cycle, ptc, and diet like? im afraid to ask....


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 23, 2011)

ROID said:


> It's always been hard for me to throw away gear



I once dropped a vial half full.....managed to salvage 4ml but had to toss it..........

Was a sad day.


----------



## purplerain (Jan 23, 2011)

Crank said:


> u seem to be having a lot of issues bro.... whats ur stats, cycle, ptc, and diet like? im afraid to ask....



Naw man I'm cool. I was being LAXIDASICAL and you can't be with this sh1t. You have to stay on point with this at all times and I wasn't and I lost some money (300mgs worth of TEST-E) and that sh1t just PISSED ME OFF. My current cycle TEST-E 300 MGS, DBOL 20 MGS, PROVIRON 25 MGS, CLOMID 50 TO 100 MGS pct. Man I've been in and out this game since 1985 my first cycle was ANAVAR. Like I told someone before on here that was when you could go get a script from the doc and walk down to the pharmacy and ANAVAR was cheap 30.00 for 100 tabs. As far as my DIET I eat alot of salads, cereal, fruit, rices, fish, baked chicken, ny strip steaks


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 23, 2011)

So I'm gunna have to keep it away from all the blood in my body for maximum effect. 


Dude it's your own blood. Why the hell would it mess it up? Wow. 

The only reason you shouldn't use it now is becasue like brandon said, the blood will have thickened up and might get nasty in the pin.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 23, 2011)

ROID said:


> It's always been hard for me to throw away gear



Shit bro, If I had HG gear, it would hurt me in the guts throwing it away too


----------



## Repo (Jan 24, 2011)

Pitching even a little gear...

Is a good reason to justify buying more!


----------



## tri-c (Jan 24, 2011)

you should definantly toss it,you dont want to inject blod that has already started to clot back into your system,might be ok but why risk it when we take all the other precations to be safe?


----------



## BigBird (Jan 25, 2011)

purplerain said:


> I didn't last time, what made me do it this time my wife said that you are suppose to I believe her cause she is a CNA and she is my wife but no more i'm afraid I wasted my sh1t. Because of the blood and all the other BS NOW


 
My wife is a CNA also, She says some patients receive IM injections for various things and she's yet to see anybody aspirate.  I myself have had a few IM shots over the years and aspiration was never done.  I'm not sold on the need to aspirate.  But I also wouldn't tell anybody NOT to aspirate.  JMO.


----------



## Crank (Jan 25, 2011)

well injecting gear into a vein can cause anaphylactic shock in rare cases... and other issues.

they are rare but i would rather take the 1 fucking second to aspirate than find out the hard way.

responsibility is a virtue in my eyes... 

sorry if that pisses anyone off...


----------



## gym66 (Jan 25, 2011)

you got to remember that we inject gear all over are body.  i would aspirate it will not hurt.  i have had im inject at the doc but it was in the shoulder not the quad pec bi tri or any other place.  i have had blood come in my needle more than once I pull out change tip and find new spot.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 25, 2011)

The reason I don't aspirate is b/c I alternate glutes for shots and after dozens of cycles over the years, I found there are no veins in the upper outer quadrants - at least in the area where I shoot.  Unless a vein suddenly appears at the actual site, I'm gtg.  There has been a little bleeding occassionally due to capillaries and the fact that it's a needle pricking my skin but haven't had veins in upper outer glute quadrants since 21 yrs old.  

Hope I didnt' just jinx it, lol.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 25, 2011)

How in the hell do you hit your glutes? I stick to quads.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2011)

I always check for excessive blood a little is fine. I've hit a vain in my gluts and trust me you will know it! Looked like a horror movie the blood hot the fuckin shower head it shot out so fast!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anybody have any links to site with pictures and diagrams on proper im injections? I'm planning to pin my quads and I'm nervous because I'm really veiny( don't know if that'd a real word) in my quads.


----------



## Crank (Jan 25, 2011)

...... GOOGLE.........


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 25, 2011)

spotoninjections.com I believe.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> How in the hell do you hit your glutes? I stick to quads.


 
It's a huge effing challenge let me tell you.  The extreme twist feels as though a rib is about to break out or an oblique muscle is about to tear.  I'm to the point where I absolutely have to get over my psychological fear of pinning quad b/c I can't bear the contorted twisting to get proper angle on glute.  I can no longer hit delts unless wife does it for me.  She'd rather not so I've got to take it upon myself to study proper quad injecting once and for all.  I don't know why I have the hang up on quad pinning but I do.  I should've joined the "quad club" a while back!!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 26, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> spotoninjections.com I believe.


  thanks man. i searched around and its actually spotinjections.com lol, its probably a good place to start. another article on proper injections procedure is: Intramuscular Injection: Encyclopedia of Nursing & Allied Health
hope this helps someone else, like it did for me.


----------



## OnceWasFat (Jan 26, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Does anybody have any links to site with pictures and diagrams on proper im injections? I'm planning to pin my quads and I'm nervous because I'm really veiny( don't know if that'd a real word) in my quads.


There's a great video on y-tube.  It's nearly 10 minutes long with all of the details.  Search for test injection.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 27, 2011)

what do u guys think about this video on injections? YouTube - A painless injection of testosterone: The Dr. Runels Method


----------



## SFW (Jan 27, 2011)

sometimes when i draw back and get blood into the vial, i stare mesmorized at the blood droplets floating around in the oil. reminds me of a Lava lamp. very cool indeed.


----------



## Db52280 (Jan 27, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> what do u guys think about this video on injections? YouTube - A painless injection of testosterone: The Dr. Runels Method


 

Very informative, but the only problem I saw is that he kept rubbing the area with the alch. swab. That is not the correct way you should swipe it once and let the injection area dry.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 27, 2011)

mr. Fantastico said:


> sometimes when i draw back and get blood into the vial, i stare mesmorized at the blood droplets floating around in the oil. Reminds me of a lava lamp. Very cool indeed.


 
lol!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 27, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> Very informative, but the only problem I saw is that he kept rubbing the area with the alch. swab. That is not the correct way you should swipe it once and let the injection area dry.



Yeah, I saw that too. and I don't think he aspirated but other than that everything looked good right?


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 27, 2011)

u def wasted your gear for no reason. i understand that you were scared or didnt know what to do and your wife is a cna..etc. well im an RN and it was perfectly ok to use. if u let it set for a while then yes the blood would coagulate but so what. all u had to do was remove the pin. turn the barrel upside down...flick it...and the clot would rise to the top. expel the blood/clot and repin with a new needle like you would always do. if the blood isnt clotted then change the pin and shoot. it is your own blood and through osmosis from the muscle tissue to the capillaries its going to end up in the blood stream anyways. good luck and next time. DONT THROW IT AWAY.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Jan 27, 2011)

You should just have your wife do the shots. No worries and you can start hitting awesome spots with suspension. I wish I had a gal that I could trust to do that shit...


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 29, 2011)

muscle37 said:


> u def wasted your gear for no reason. i understand that you were scared or didnt know what to do and your wife is a cna..etc. well im an RN and it was perfectly ok to use. if u let it set for a while then yes the blood would coagulate but so what. all u had to do was remove the pin. turn the barrel upside down...flick it...and the clot would rise to the top. expel the blood/clot and repin with a new needle like you would always do. if the blood isnt clotted then change the pin and shoot. it is your own blood and through osmosis from the muscle tissue to the capillaries its going to end up in the blood stream anyways. good luck and next time. DONT THROW IT AWAY.


 It's cheap (one shot, how much $ ?) cheap peace of mind.  Toss it.


----------

